# Our vacation to Las Vegas and Los Angeles



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Here a short story of our 2 weeks vacation to Las Vegas and Los Angeles, what we try to do once or twice a year. I post this topic in LOWRIDER GENERAL, cuz 2 weeks before this vacation we've bought a really nice lowrider for our 13 y.o. son from the Individuals c.c. which we wanted to pick up then.

Every year I'm going with my wife and son to the LRM Super Show in Vegas and the Majestics banquet the evening before. 
We started at Amsterdam Airport in The Netherlands, through Philadelphia to our final destination Las Vegas, where we picked up our rental car from Hertz.

Checking in.




































During the first flight of 10 hrs., we've only gotten 1 meal and 3 drinks. It was horrible, so we never wanna fly with US Airways again.
Checking LayItLow and our Dutch Lowrider Forum during the stop over in Philadelphia









Picking up our rental 2008 Lincoln with GPS and Sirius satellite radio.









We've reservated a double room at the Americas Best Value Inn & Suites in Vegas, near Hooters.













































Michael on MSN with his uncle in The Netherlands.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Because LAs Vegas is in another timezone (-7 hrs.) we couldn't sleep at night, so we took breakfast at 3am at Denny's. We love the US breakfasts at Denny's.

Some hours later, we checked the parking place of our motel and the Motel6 next door for taking pictures of the lowriders.


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 30 2008, 01:20 AM~12013042
> *Because LAs Vegas is in another timezone (-7 hrs.) we couldn't sleep at night, so we took breakfast at 3am at Denny's. We love the US breakfasts at Denny's.
> 
> Some hours later, we checked the parking place of our motel and the Motel6 next door for taking pictures of the lowriders.
> ...


THATS ONE OF OUR GOODTIMES MEMBER BROKE DOWN 88 MILES BEFORE VEGAS


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The first day in Vegas we spent some time and money buying clothes, shoes and other things. We could buy a lot of things, because we had the lowrider we've bought to put it in.

Some pics of Vegas.
Note: I made the pics with the LANGEBERG AMSTERDAM logo in it and my son the others with the MICHAELLANGEBERG logo with his own camera.















































As I said that Saturday evening Majestics organized a banquet and a big party at the Rio hotel.























































Our 2nd Award.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

It was a great evening to see the BIG M-homies again, but it was hard because of the jetlag. Every year my son fell asleep during the banquet.

The next day was the day of the Super Show at Cashman Field Center. We've spent a lot of money that day buying some "real" Rolexes. 
$28 ea. :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Some more pics.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Check that door.










Some of the 80 lowriders of Majestics.



































































































































































Majestics chain with the black band.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The hop challenge.



























































































Inside the building we've met JD, his lovely wife and friendly kids. They're close friends of the family. 
Really nice and helpful people. The first time I met JD was a couple of years ago.










Some lowriderbikes.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

More pics.
Some more pics.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I think you allready saw the Super Show pics. The last ones.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

At 2pm it was time for the Majestics group picture.









After this pic we made a walk on the site.














































Many homies wanted to take pics of us.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

TO BE CONTINUED LATER THIS DAY


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 30 2008, 02:30 AM~12013167
> *TO BE CONTINUED LATER THIS DAY
> *



wish I would of known you were out in Amsterdam, I go there once sometimes twice a year !!! :420: :420:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good , hope you enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

nice pics!!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cool homie, what car did u buy from individuals?


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

nice adventure homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks homies.



> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12017302
> *cool homie, what car did u  buy from individuals?
> *


Please be patience. 
Just teasing... :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

On the way to our motel we saw some nice classics cruising down the street.














































The sunday of the Super Show was our 15th wedding anniversary, so I no more pix of the evening in Vegas...

The next mornig the parking place of our motel looks like the Super Show itself.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Against autothefts they park the car at night like this.










We don't have restaurants like Denny's in The Netherlands, so we had a breakfast at Denny's again. I love their pancakes, sausages, bacon strips and hash browns a lot.










Cuz the strong Euro (our money) everything is very cheap in the US. 1 Euro = about $1.50 (on the day we changed our Euros for Dollars).










Some pics of our way to LA.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Every time when we're in LA, we stayed at the same motel in Anaheim. We paid $45 a night for the room and that's included breakfast. Check our suite.









The view.









Emptying the rental.









Bedroom #1.









Bedroom #2.









The kitchen and the bathroom you see in the back.









Michael loves to swim. During this vacation he didn't had to share the pool with anybody.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The next day we wanted to go to Classic Industries to buy part for a Belgium homie's 64 Impala, cuz you can't send carparts cheaper to Europe than put them into a car you ship. Later that day we had a appointment with the owner of the lowrider we had bought to make the second and final payment.

Most of the time my cellphone was out of reach, but when the phone worked we phoned to some homies in The Netherlands for their wishlists. 
My God, I looked like a bee in that shirt.










At the parking place of AutoZone I saw a 67 Impala for sale. When I made some pics of the car the owner came out of the store and he thought I was interested in buying the car. De owner aid he was a Dukes member an had some more Impala's at home. He said he wanna go to the Pomona Swapmeet the next Sunday for selling the car. The price tag on this car said $9500, but $7500 was okay for him.





































Classic Industries. The people that works their are veeeerry slow. It took us about 2 hours to get the parts we needed.


----------



## bthang64 (Apr 3, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

After a stop at a gigant Dickie store, we continued our way to the address of the owner of the lowrider we've bought. We called him from a restaurant where we stopped for lunch and made an apointment for 1.15pm. 

When we arrived a little bit later, we were shocked about the condition of the car. It was a beauty. It's always a surprise what you've bought from pics, until you see it. There we met Lolo, who owned this car for many years; very friendly guy. After paying the rest of the money, we received the title and the bill of sale, so my son became the new owner of the 76 Glasshouse a.k.a. The Black House.

As I said before, the Euro is very strong at that moment, so we get that car very cheap. In my country you can buy 4 good bikes for that money.



















Michael: "Majestics baby!"
Lolo: "Hey homie, that's the wrong sign!" 










We love the car.




























I'm sure he's the luckiest boy in the world that day.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing, looks like we had a very similar trip, Super Show, Dennys breakfast, Classic Industries and Dickies stores :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

*Damn nice you got that 76 from the "I"!!!!!!! I love that ghouse  *


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice topic and nice car!!


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

I love topics like these, good shit, and that glashouse, DAMN


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

nice pics... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

GREAT TOPIC MIKE!!!!


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah i love these topics too  

Lucky boy you got there


----------



## ~NUEVO MEXICO~ (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

great topic, clean glasshouse :thumbsup: 

TTT for "The Blackhouse"


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

great topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

:wave: It was nice meeting you guys! Car is very nice looking!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

nice pics bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks for the kind words.

As so many I'm a big fan of Eazy E for many years, so we organized a short trip to Rose Hills Memorial Park to visiting his grave.





































That day we visited the shop Last Laugh of Mister Cartoon and Estevan Oriol as well. On our way to his shop we drove through the Arts District to see a famous wall painitng of his, called Lost Angels. We only saw it on pics before and thought it was bigger. Why do people park their cars in front of this wall? :angry: 




























The shop. We love his drawings, so we've bought some t-shirts there.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I made some pics of the famous art and photos who were hanging on the wall. One word: beautiful...

















































































































































Sorry for my logo in the corner.
Mr.Cartoon's website: http://www.n=mistercartoon.com ;
Estevan Oriol's website: http://www.estevanoriol.com ;


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Every year when we are in LA, we visited Prohopper to buy some parts we need. There we met Arman again, the guy who sold us some cilinders and powerballs at the Super Show. I've bin their for many years, but this time we get a tour of the grounds. Arman is a very friendly and helpful guy. Why is everybody so friendly in the US? You'll never meet such people in The Netherlands, cuz here the most people are surly and rude to stangers. 

We saw the whole building that time; never thought it was so big. He said that Prohopper is in business for more than 16 years right now.









He said that there's a guy in The Netherlands who pretends that he's a Prohopper dealer, but never bought some parts from them. Here he showed me the Dutch website.










Arman showed that Prohopper makes their own parts. Here they made the dump blocks.




























Here you can see how much they have in stock, but it was shrunk ofcourse of the Super Show.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The testingroom.



















The whole building was stuck up with hundreds, or maybe thousands boxes with tanks, motors, etc. Here you can see the attic.



















The chill-room for giving parties.



















Prohopper's Hummer. In spite of the wieght, there's only a 2 pumps setup in it.










A copcar they built for the LAPD.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for the pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)

TTT


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks guys.



> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Nov 1 2008, 07:29 AM~12030753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like you had a good trip!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

If y'all like topics like this, I'll start some other topics about our past trips to LV & LA.
We've bin there once in 2005, twice in 2006 and twice in 2007.

Let me know. I've 1000+ of pictures...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The weekend of the Super Show was very cold in Vegas; it was about the same temperature as we have in The Netherlands.
But the weather in LA was much better: 37 degrees Celsius or 98 degrees Fahrenheit.










Sunset. I took this pic from out of our motelroom. 
Deze foto's heb ik niet bewerkt met Photoshop o.i.d., gewoon zoals wij het dus ook zien.



















We don't have Del Taco in my country either.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

We also need some parts from Red's for my homie Mark, but they didn't had the parts in stock. It was nice to meet a Majestics-homie who was working there and 
Big Spike who almost life there.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

That afternoon we wanted to pick up the rims we had ordered by JD from Zenith Wirewheels. 
As I said before, the most of the time my cellphone was out of reach, so we drove to his house.
When we arrived JD was ready to bring his trailer back to his garage, so in the mean time we went with his wife and kids to Sam's Club to buy everything we needed in large sizes.



















The only thing we wanted was to pick up the sets of rims, but we stayed there for several hours. It was really nice with JD, his wife and kids and the big guy Roland.
We laughed a lot. 



















Mark's rims.




























We don't have trucks that size in Europe, so we were very impressed of his F350.



















JD's wife Lora, Karin and the kids. Lora and Karin hit it off from the start.










JD's big body. I love that car.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

The daily of JD's friend Art. Equipped with a 2-pumps setup. Art is an ex member of Dukes c.c.










Art's projectcar van Art. 









Another nice car of Art.























































And another really nice lowrider of Art.










The garage.










And another garage which was built as a studio.


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

nice pics..!!


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

realy nice trip n pics - keep em comin


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

A few blocks from our motel there's every Friday night a classic car show. We've bin there several times. We like to walk around looking to classic cars with a milkshake in the hand. Downtown Anaheim.









































































The next day. Lowrider for Sale.




























We love the fresh doughnuts from Krispy Kreme Doughnuts.










WTF. In Europe we call this car the Opel Astra.










The inner fender of my 1996 Fleetwood has some small dents, so we've bought an other one by Cadillac King for $95.
In spite of the guy cleaned it for us, we cleaned it again in our bath.




























Visiting Crenshaw Plaza.










Lol. Lil' Mike and his new chain.


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 31 2008, 11:32 AM~12023181
> *The next day we wanted to go to Classic Industries to buy part for a Belgium homie's 64 Impala, cuz you can't send carparts cheaper to Europe than put them into a car you ship. Later that day we had a appointment with the owner of the lowrider we had bought to make the second and final payment.
> Classic Industries. The people that works their are veeeerry slow. It took us about 2 hours to get the parts we needed.
> 
> *



Ehy i think we meet in classic!!!!!
this is strange.. you stay at order table near me and my friend!!!!
and me too whait 2 hours for order...


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 31 2008, 11:32 AM~12023181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahahahha
left side to the pics its me!!!!


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice pics


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyboyitaly_@Nov 3 2008, 02:42 PM~12044813
> *ahahahahahha
> left side to the pics its me!!!!
> *


That's funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Great Vacations :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

On Sunday October 19 we went to Pomona for the Pomona Swapmeet. We were there in 2007 for the first time and we like it. 

We decided to start with the stands, but just like last year there so many stands, that Karin and Michael decided to stop halfway. I tried to reach the end, but I couldn't walk so far.

First we saw these Impala's when we were on our way to the stands.

PRICE TAG: CLICK




























Mmmm, we love this.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

New axles.










Many wirewheels and Cragars for sale.














































Nice spokes.










New True Rays en Daytons (25th Anniversary Edtion) for $1100 ea.










Many 5.20s for $89 ea.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Some cars between the stands.




































































































PRICE TAG:CLICK














































Majestics lowrider.



















Chopper.










Michael's eating a hotdog. Check his GHouse modelcar.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

KArin and Michael had a great view at the cars who came in and went out.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

These year there were many lowriders and hotrods for sale. Many more lowriders than in 2007.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK

















PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK









PRICE TAG: CLICK


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: LOOKS LIKE U HAD A NICE TRIP, NICE PICS


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

ehy this is same at my trip!!!!
ahahha only motel is different !!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

We bought a lot of South Pole, Rocawear, Ecko, Dickies shirts, trousers (jeans) and some Nike sneakers.
I was also looking for some shirts of the brand Lowrider, but couldn't find them. 
I only found some shoes of that brand.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

JD wanted to show us China Town and the many restaurants overtehere., so the next monday we went with JD and his family to a chinese restaurant to have a nice chinese meal.
It was a pleasant evening.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

We told JD that we were at Mr.Cartoon's shop and he told us that he's a friend of him. JD suggested to bring a visit to Mr.Cartoon's tattoo shop that evening; that's the place where he storage his cars.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

At the entrance there hung a trunk lid of an Impala on the wall.










My wife has a lot of Louis Vuitton stuff, so she loves the left seat at the entrance.










The next day was a day for swimming, shopping and eating. We love the American way.
We love to see the many classic cars and the many lowriders on the streets.










Slauson Indoor Swapmeet; every time we're bin there we saw one or two lowriders.










Michael is buying a watch.










Mr. Prohopper vs. Mr. Reds. We got a lot of free shirts during this vacation.










Pics or our motel and rental car.


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

great pic's


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FROGY909 (Jul 11, 2007)

nice pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

You seen some cool stuff on your trip, thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

COOL PICS BRO!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks guys.

JD and I decided to pick up the GHouse at Lolo's place on tuesday and bring the car to JD's house where we could fill the car with the parts we've bought during the vacation and deliver the car the day after at the shipping company. So that tuesday I was on my way to JD and half way I noticed that I forgot my drivers license, passport and also I didn't have the title of the GHouse with me. Fuck mit, I didn't want to go back. What a mess, cuz I also "forgot" to insure the car. 

We went to Lolo with JD's Fleetwood and you didn't know what's happening when you're hopped on the freeway. With one hit on the switch the car hops 5 feet in the air. 
I never knew what a great experience that is....  










From Individuals c.c. to Majestics c.c.










Cruisin' in a just bought lowrider in LA. It's sooo cool. On the next pic you can see Crenshaw Blvd.




























Fillin' the tanks. On our way to Paramount.




























Compton's freeway.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I know, the quality is bad, but here a short video I've made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV8JfPx-kHA


Visiting Curly later that day.



















On the way to JD's house, after we visited Curley, I drove across a intersection on Paramount Blvd. and saw a copcar drove up the road. As I said, I didn't have any kind of papers to id-ed myself or any kind of papers that showed the car is mine. He was driven a while behind me and after 10 minutes he turned left. Pfff... :uh:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 5 2008, 03:14 AM~12067329
> *JD wanted to show us China Town and the many restaurants overtehere., so the next monday we went with JD and his family to a chinese restaurant to have a nice chinese meal.
> It was a pleasant evening.
> 
> ...


YOU YOUR WIFE AND MIKE WERE THE BEST WE REALLY CANT WAIT TILL YOU COME BACK AND REALLLLLLY CANT WAIT TILL YOU STAY WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON AND WILL BE FAMILY FRIENDS FOREVER WE HAVED ALOT OF STUFF AND FOOD TO TAKE YOU TOO SEE :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 6 2008, 03:08 AM~12078320
> *I know, the quality is bad, but here a short video I've made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rV8JfPx-kHA
> Visiting Curly later that day.
> 
> ...


Did curly do some work on your car? if so post some pics


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great thread! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 4 2008, 03:59 AM~12054963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey bro thats my dads impala good picture


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 4 2008, 03:59 AM~12054963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Nov 7 2008, 04:14 AM~12084642
> *YOU YOUR WIFE AND MIKE WERE THE BEST WE REALLY CANT WAIT TILL YOU COME BACK AND REALLLLLLY CANT WAIT TILL YOU STAY WE HAVE SO MUCH IN COMMON AND WILL BE FAMILY FRIENDS FOREVER WE HAVED ALOT OF STUFF AND FOOD TO TAKE YOU TOO SEE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, I appreciate that. See you next year homie. 
I'll send you some typical Dutch products next week.
I'm sure you don't like our candy (salty liquorice)


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 7 2008, 04:27 AM~12084780
> *Did curly do some work on your car? if so post some pics
> *


I doubted about it, but then I realized that The Black House doesn't need pinstripes.


----------



## Robert64impala (Apr 21, 2005)

i say it again Ed 
thanks for sharing your trip  
and its great to have FRIENDS :thumbsup: JD and fam


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks homies.

It's 11.30pm now, so I'll post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

WiFi sucks, but what do you expect if you don't wanna pay and log in for free at the nearest Best Western-motel... :biggrin: 









The next day we brought all the stuff we've bought during our vacation to JD address where the GHouse was standing. 
Karin didn't believe that everything would fit on the backseat of the car. 










On our way we saw this FWD Cadillac at the side of the road.










As I thought everything was fitted in the GHouse. Only the inner fender and the box with a carpet didn't, so we put that in the truck, so my wife could sit on the passenger seat. Arrived at the shipping company we threw the parts on the front seats.



















Michael in the F350.



















I want also internet in my car. First thing on my wish list.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Filled the tank, cuz we're sure that the gas price in The Netherlands is much, much higher than in the US.
We pay €1,60 for a liter, that's about $8.00 for a gallon!!! :angry: 










On our way to the shipping company we made several stops for picking up some stuff we needed.










Our stop at Homies Hydraulics, where we met the pres and vice of Homies c.c.




























On the parking place we saw this GHouse.




























The distance between JD's house and the shipping company is about 5 miles.
We saw a lot of classic cars over there. The transporter said that they ship 500 cars each month... :uh: 




























Then we heard a man calling my name and saw two Dutch homies who brought a 1965 Impala to the same shipping company at the same moment. 
They went to Pomona, but couldn't find a clean 1965 Impala. They found this one in San Diego.










After finishing the paper work we decided to lunch somewhere; JD and his friend Roland wanted to show us a restaurant where they serve real hamburgers.
Haha, never saw hamburgers this size before...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2008, 06:27 PM~12019593
> *Nice pics :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## chevyboyitaly (Mar 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 8 2008, 06:16 PM~12098187
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Jd and Roland is friendly people....i have meet in agoust when i pick up my wheels!!!

See You Next Year!!


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 1 2008, 12:03 AM~12031341
> *Every year when we are in LA, we visited Prohopper to buy some parts we need. Their we met Arman again, the guy who sold us some cylinders and powerballs at the Super Show. I've bin their for many years, but this time we get a tour of the grounds. Arman is a very friendly and helpful guy. Why is everybody so friendly in the US? You'll never meet such people in The Netherlands, cuz here the most people are surly and rude to strangers.
> 
> We saw the whole building that time; never thought it was so big. He said that Prohopper is in business for more than 16 years right now.
> ...



:wave: Thanks for coming by again and I am glad to see that you had a very fun trip. Hope to see you next year at the Super Show again. Thanks for sharing all your pics and your trip with us there were some good pics of all the trip. :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

the whole trip looks like fun


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 7 2008, 11:25 AM~12089887
> *Thanks, I appreciate that. See you next year homie.
> I'll send you some typical Dutch products next week.
> I'm sure you don't like our candy (salty liquorice)
> *


SOUNDS GREAT


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

[/quote]
I swear the bowl in the middle looks like menudo.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

NICE PICS BRO YOUR VACATION LOOKED FUN  


I WAS CURIOUS AND IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING HOW DID U GET INTO THE MAJESTICS?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Nov 8 2008, 10:37 PM~12102977
> *NICE PICS BRO YOUR VACATION LOOKED FUN
> I WAS CURIOUS AND IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING HOW DID U GET INTO THE MAJESTICS?
> *



:uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 9 2008, 10:40 AM~12104705
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]


JUST CURIOUS BECAUSE ITS OUTTA THE STATES IS ALL BRO


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 8 2008, 06:13 PM~12098167
> *I want also internet in my car. First thing on my wish list.
> 
> 
> ...


Look what I've bought last week; now I've internet in my daily too...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice trip looks like yall had fun


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

All the nice thing come to an end, also our trip to the US. 
The last day first we had a heavy breakfast at Denny's, our last. Michael has reached the age that he didn't want to go with his parents, so we took for him a breakfast to go with us.










The last pics. Roland's Big Body.










68 Impala at the site of the road.










We decided to go to the beach the last day, so we went to Santa Monica to enjoy the sun.
This was the last day of sun for us, cuz in Amsterdam it was about 40 degrees that day.

Santa Monica that day: 39 degrees Celsius. That's about 102 degrees Fahrenheit.  










Santa Monica.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Later that day we went to the coin laundry for the last time.
We spoke to a woman that was surprised that everybody in The Netherlands has a own washer and dryer. In our country it's not normal to go to a laundry once a week. We wash every day, often we wash several times a day. I think only in Amsterdam we have coin laundries for the tourists. 










Apposite.










At Philadelphia airport.



















We'll miss Cali, the M-homies we've met in Vegas and LA, JD and his family, Roland and everybody we've met during this vacation. We'll be back next year...









*** THE END ***


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Nice story and pics Homie!


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

great topic


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Excellent topic! thanks for sharing


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> A few blocks from our motel there's every Friday night a classic car show. We've bin there several times. We like to walk around looking to classic cars with a milkshake in the hand. Downtown Anaheim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks homies.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2006)

a lil late, but THANK YOU for posting this! :thumbsup: felt like you took me along for the trip haha


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 2 2008, 09:18 PM~12318018
> *a lil late, but THANK YOU for posting this!  :thumbsup:  felt like you took me along for the trip haha
> *


X2


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks guys


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

very good topic


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

I ENJOYED LOOKING THREW YOUR PICS BRO


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks again guys


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Great topic, thanks.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 4 2008, 03:50 AM~12054951
> *New axles.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool topic thanks for bringin it to my attention


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

you have seen more than most of us in the game of lowriding, i would have given anything to be in your shoes during this trip but i have enjoyed this experience off of your expense, damn cant wait till next year to see more...........happy new year to u guys.


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

kinda look like charles manson...just kidding


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Very cool topic! Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## bonez209 (Dec 5, 2008)

PUTTING DOWN NATION WIDE LOWRIDER STYLE THANKS 4 SHAREING THE PICS.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BLVD CLASSICS CAR CLUB( MODESTO,CA CHAPTER)


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks.

We're still waiting for the car. I hope the BlackHouse will be here sooon.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you guys got the car yet? nice pics


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

They called me friday 12/12 that the car was arrived, but the Dutch customs didn't believe that the car parts and the 8 Z's - we've bought during this vacation - are worth only $200.

The Dutch guy we've met at Rinkens who bought the purple 65 Impala in San Diego, picked up his car tuesday 12/16 and couldn't believe his eyes. Front, back, both sides and even the top were totaly damaged. Dents, scratched mouldings and the miror was broken of the car.

So I called the shipping company the next morning and ask about the condition of our car. They said to me that the white of the tires felt of and there is a dent in the front of the car now. 

I gonna pick up the car next tuesday and bring him to a bodyshop taht day for the insurance and for reparing the damage. Maybe I'm in jail then for killing some people of the shipping company.... :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 20 2008, 10:01 AM~12482529
> *They called me friday 12/12 that the car was arrived, but the Dutch customs didn't believe that the car parts and the 8 Z's - we've bought during this vacation - are worth only $200.
> 
> The Dutch guy we've met at Rinkens who bought the purple 65 Impala in San Diego, picked up his car tuesday 12/16 and couldn't believe his eyes. Front, back, both sides and even the top were totaly damaged. Dents, scratched mouldings and the miror was broken of the car.
> ...


THAT SUCKS BRO HOPEFULLY IT'S NOT ALL MESSED UP :angry: DAM SHIPPING COMPANIES


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2008, 05:34 PM~12482638
> *THAT SUCKS BRO HOPEFULLY IT'S NOT ALL MESSED UP :angry: DAM SHIPPING COMPANIES
> *


Thanks bro.
The most funniest thing of all, I need to pay €2500 ($3600) for shipping and tax... :machinegun:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

post pics when you get the car, that sucks about the damage too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Dammn man I am amazed at your love for lowriding, what are you doing way over their in the netherlands you seem like you'd fit in better in Southern Cali!! Nice pics thankd for sharing!!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Thanks homie. I think you're right: I fit way better in SoCal.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Picked up the GHouse today...


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 23 2008, 08:35 AM~12506595
> *Picked up the GHouse today...
> 
> 
> ...


Early Christmas :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Today is 14th birthday of my son.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 22 2008, 01:40 PM~12499703
> *Thanks homie. I think you're right: I fit way better in SoCal.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 23 2008, 06:35 AM~12506595
> *Picked up the GHouse today...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark. (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

More pics of imported cars from out the US. 
Notice that all those cars never come back to the US.


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

dang those are some nice rides being imported!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Dec 26 2008, 06:50 PM~12530130
> *More pics of imported cars from out the US.
> Notice that all those cars never come back to the US.
> 
> ...



is this in the states or over here?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 28 2008, 03:23 PM~12542779
> *is this in the states or over here?
> *


That's near Rotterdam, The Netherlands.

Check the shipping company where we've brought the car.
They ship 500 cars from out of SoCal every month... :ugh:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Thats good news you have you're car at home now. 
Dam from the top veiw ,look how close it looks that the shipping co parks the cars to each other .


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

I made this pic the day when we're delivered the car at the shipping company in Paramount, October 23.









I made this pic the day when we're picked up the car at the shipping company in Roosendaal (near Rotterdam), The Netherlands, December 23. Rusty wires and four damaged tires.









The 1st things I need is new Zeniths and new 5.20's... :angry:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so who pays for all the damages them companies make


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

That looks like an awesome vacation! I usually just go to the super show and rush home. Those shipping companies just don't give a ship about anyones stuff, it's just another number to them.


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 31 2008, 11:00 PM~12571316
> *so who pays for all the damages them companies make
> *


The shipping company had to fill in a CMR waybill that make them responisble for all the damages.
Everything goes to show that they use forklifts to unload containers... :uh:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------

